# ArmaLaser sights



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just bought and installed an ArmaLaser laser sight on my G26. It was P/N SB5. I ordered it on Thursday, August 29 and got it today, September 3. It was very easy to install and came with extra screws, adjustment allen wrench and cleaners. The laser is very bright and I like the "constant on" option. Put 30 rounds down the tube and it didn't get out of alignment. Only problem was the holster they recommend for it. I ordered the holster but there was no way the gun would fit. I called them and they are shipping me a corrected holster today, express mail, with a postage paid box to return the first holster. Can't ask for better customer service than that. I recommend this to anyone looking for a laser sight. At $89 you can't beat it.


----------

